# Watson's Kaby Lodge



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Was just curious if anyone has fished at there lodge in Canada..... From talking with the owners I get a sense that there good hearted people and mean well. Just trying to get idea of what works and how's the fishing period. Thanks.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Have not been at their Kaby Lodge, but have fished for decades at their Pine Portage Lodge - Both located on Kabinakagami Lake.

You simply can't go wrong fishing out of either facility. The Watsons are first class people and will treat you right.

Since I don't know your skill level or the species you are targeting I can't comment on whether it is a fit for you or not. If you use a guide and want to catch walleye, they will fix you up, but bring your wallet.

If you want a trophy pike and know what you are doing, Kaby Lake is loaded with 40 inch class Pike. Now, their boats are 16footers with 15hp motors so you don't get anywhere particularly quickly, and they do not have trolling motors. You do a lot of standing, casting and drifting. BUT, if you know what you are doing and are capable of landing a trophy pike, this is your place.

Great food, great service, and excellent accommodations.

My advise - Go for it!!!


----------



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

BBO Ohio said:


> Was just curious if anyone has fished at there lodge in Canada..... From talking with the owners I get a sense that there good hearted people and mean well. Just trying to get idea of what works and how's the fishing period. Thanks.


----------



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

Tom and Michel (the owners) run a first class business. Been going there for 10+ years now. Plenty of pike and walleye. Staff is great, food is better. You won't lose weight. They cater everything, basically your job is to catch fish. They cook breakfast and dinner but you could live well just eating from the appetizer buffet bar. Nothing fancy about the accommodations but who cares, you're not there to sleep. Boats now have 20 HP electric start motors that might be just a bit too fast for trolling so I throw a drift sock over the side. Never experienced a fly problem but the mosquitos will carry you away after dark. August is not good time as the fishing slows down. PM me if you'd like more info


----------



## fishlogic (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Pine Portage is in a better location on the lake for fishing. The south section of the lake where Watson's is located has three lodges on it. Check out Agich's Kaby Kabins, they have really nice boats and better rates. 

Lots of weed beds and sand bars to fish. Shallow in the south and northwest, deeper in the NE where Pine Portage is located. We primarily fished in the south and caught plenty of fish. Some nice jumbo perch can be caught too. I always wanted to go back and fish the northern section.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I had an excellent trip there, but only had the opportunity to go on that one occasion. Never got into the trophy size pike but had good fishing during my stay. Can't say enough about Tom & Michel.....super nice people that work their butt off to make sure that your experience at their facility is top shelf. The staff was great also.....I'm looking forward to a return trip !! Mike


----------

